# Problème de résolution Mac OS X Mojave dans une machine virtuelle



## Samhilow (18 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé Mac OS Mojave sur une machine virtuelle avec VM Ware sur mon pc. N'ayant pas les sous pour me racheter un MacBook pour le moment ça me permet de travailler sur apple tout en utilisant mon pc gaming.

Bref j'ai utilisé ce tuto pour installer la machine virtuelle : https://www.tech2tech.fr/installer-macos-10-14-mojave-beta-sur-pc-avec-vmware/

Il a très bien marché, ensuite j'ai fait la dernière mise a jour de l'os et marche très bien à part sur un point : j'ai beau aller dans les préférences pour mettre la résolution à 1920x1080, il effectue le changement et au bout d'une seconde la résolution change toute seule et redevient 950x540 (HiDPI)

quelqu'un a-t'il une solution pour palier à ce problème ? merci d'avance.


----------



## Zaiit (7 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le même souci et je n'ai trouvé que ce forum où la question était posée. Alors en l'absence de réponse j'ai cherché et trouvé la solution (toute simple).

J'imagine que quelques 4 mois plus tard tu as résolu ton souci, pour ceux qui cherchent la solution la voici :

Lorsque la machine virtuelle est lancée il faut aller dans le menu "VM" puis "Settings" puis "Display" et décocher la case "Display Scaling"



PS : autre site avec tous les fichiers fournis pour ce processus complet : xxxxxxxxxx


----------

